# VOTE HERE- Jumping Contest Voting



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

*You MAY vote for yourself, only vote once and for one photo, please vote fairly and do not vote simply because someone if your friend. Thanks! Voting will last until July 15th, 2010.*

1. 










2. 










3. 










4.










5. 










6. 










7. 










8.










9. 










10.










11. 










12.










13.










14.









More voting on the other post.


----------



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

15.










16.










17.










18.










19.










20.










21.










22.










23.










24.










25.


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

22. Nice colors, pretty horse


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I also vote 22. Beautiful scenery and all. :smile:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

11. Invisible jump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

22 is beautiful, but Sure looks professionally done. 
I vote for 17 b/c I love the horse!


----------



## Madiera (Jul 1, 2010)

I vote #4. I like the silhouette look.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I vote for 12. I like that it is very homemade, that is something I would do


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

i vote #7. Just like the angle.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok wherever 22 was shot, I want to live there!!!

I choose 1, although 15 was close behind

Why isn't there a poll?


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

15 and 22! they look awesome


----------



## Britthing (Jul 10, 2010)

I vote for # 3 wow what a great pic


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Im really liking 22


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

My vote is for 15. =)


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

16 - those knees! And a lovely release, too. ~


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Voting for myself X.X lol 9 because I just love that boy so much <3


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I vote #20


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

aqha13 said:


> i vote for 17 b/c i love the horse! :d


thank you!! :d


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My vote is for #1...such freedom!  And yeah, where was 22 taken?? I want to live in THAT state!!!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow number 22. There were tons of close seconds though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squiggle (Jul 5, 2010)

Number 12 - Like the improvised jump!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

#14 too short


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I vote for #17


----------



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

bump, keep posting


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

#7 is awesome


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> I vote for #17


Thanks Kim!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

22  pretty colorss


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

hehe. i vote for 13.!!!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

9. i love how the rider is bareback and not holding the reins. you can see that the rider and the horse just love to jump in this picture.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

#22 all the way


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> 11. Invisible jump!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
thank you :]


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Frankiee said:


> 9. i love how the rider is bareback and not holding the reins. you can see that the rider and the horse just love to jump in this picture.


Thank you <3 and yes we do


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I vote for 22 if it is not over.


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

I vote 22


----------

